# Trail Course



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

If the show is following AQHA rules, you can find all of the required and optional obstacles in their rulebook at www.aqha.com.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Its not an AQHA show but I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Trail classes usually consist of poles (trot or lope overs), a gate (usually rope), bridge, and that's about it.
The small local shows will sometimes throw in some barrels or cones to weave or back through as well.

For the poles, walk overs are 2ft, trot overs are 3ft, and lopes are 6ft apart.
They can either be in a straight line (no less than four poles), or they'll put them in a little design, like a pinwheel, or a zigzag, or something similar.


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

Sometimes you have to ride up to a mailbox,retrieve the letter and show to the judge, then replace it. (if you have this one, do be kind and place it at the very beginning of the mailbox near the door, so the next person...who may be short like me!...can reach it)

Some shows have you reach in and pull out a little bell and ring it, so prepare your horse for that.

Good luck!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! We're good on gates and bridges, and trot poles, the bell and mail box might throw him though, I'll work on those.


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

There is one obstacle we do at our local shows is:
You take a raincoat off a peg you have to lift across your horse put it on and than take it off and hang it back up
THeres also a box its made up 4 polls touching eachother and you have to do a turn on the fourhand to get out of it, I do trail in hand so it might be different if you do open trail but the one time i did do and open trail class they had the raincoat.


----------

